# Chat Room Party



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey guys I think it's about time to do another
Chat Room Party like we did for the X-Mas party
What do you think and when

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Hey guys I think it's about time to do another
> Chat Room Party like we did for the X-Mas party
> What do you think and when
> 
> ...


Hey Don. I can only assume that those who have read this & not responded, weren't able to join us for the fun ls time! I'm in ... preferrably after 8PM EST - but gotta calculate for the West Coasters too. Last time, there were several who couldn't play 'cuz of time conflicts with ball practices, concerts, etc. Soooo - maybe 7PMPST/10EST on a Friday or Sat. night????







Maybe that's late enough to help out West Coast parents but still early enough for our East Coasters still to get to bed at a decent hour. Just my .02. Thanks for starting this up!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

how about lastnight around 11pm est.ehh Hootbob









the chat system works much better than the older version I think, and it is pretty fast.

kevin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am in if I am available. Just let me know when!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Be there, or be square!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How about next Saturday around 9:00pm est.
That should put the west coast around 5:00-6:00pm
What do you guys think.

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

How about just setting a weekly chat time? We have that with our other camping club and it works great. That way, it's a given time each week and those who can make it make it and those who can't make it the next time. 
We can even have an assigned subject to discuss on a given nite. Makes it interesting. Example: we could say that next week chat, we're gonna discuss if you should have a quickie flush installed, how hard it is and why NOT to.








Just a suggestion,
Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark
That a good idea about a weekly or even a bi weekly chat session
But having it on just one topic might be hard
it got pretty wild last time
And it was just have fun time
But lets see what the other think about your idea









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the idea of a regular chat session. None of us would be able to make it all the time, but it would be nice to know it's there if you are in the mood!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Did somebody say nudie......, I mean newbie.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How about the first of every month at 9 pm eastern. This way it would fall on different days every month and it would be easy to remember.

See ya Feb 1

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That a good idea about a weekly or even a bi weekly chat session
> 
> [snapback]71544[/snapback]​


Another good option, I think, would be ever other night, either on even or odd days.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Mark
> That a good idea about a weekly or even a bi weekly chat session
> But having it on just one topic might be hard
> it got pretty wild last time
> ...


Doesn't mean you have to stick to that topic. Just a topic of discussion...food for thought. But whatever you decide is fine. 
Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree Mark
So what do you think if we start with this Saturday then every 2 weeks until
the nicer weather gets here.
Then we could bump it to once a month like John suggested
Just food for thought

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We have ours, TPUC, once a week at 8 pm CST Monday. And some weeks we have more in there than others. The Outbackers forum is a MILLION times more posty (that a word?) than the TPUC. 
Personally, I'd set a weeknite. People can be busy sometimes on weekends and ususally home on the weeknites.... but that's just me.








Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I think a weekly chat would be great. If you had one last night (Saturday night), I missed it. But, I guess that's the nature of a weekly chat room - ya make some, ya miss some.

So, what night's it gonna be from now on?

Scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

campntn said:


> We have ours, TPUC, once a week at 8 pm CST Monday. And some weeks we have more in there than others. The Outbackers forum is a MILLION times more posty (that a word?) than the TPUC.
> Personally, I'd set a weeknite. People can be busy sometimes on weekends and ususally home on the weeknites.... but that's just me.
> 
> 
> ...


What is TPUC?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

West Tenn Survivor


nascarcamper said:


> campntn said:
> 
> 
> > We have ours, TPUC, once a week at 8 pm CST Monday. And some weeks we have more in there than others. The Outbackers forum is a MILLION times more posty (that a word?) than the TPUC.
> ...


www.tpuc.com 
It's Tennessee Popup Campers. Although we don't have a popup anymore, we still camp with them. Actually, probably more than 1/2 of us don't have popups anymore, but we all started with them.
It's a state camping club of about 100 families. We have monthly rally's in the 3 different sections of the state. Then we have statewide rally's as well. We have a planning session in the fall and lay out our trips for the upcoming year. We have activities for the youth to do, hikes, etc. 
Some, not all, are themed. Last year, we hosted the west Tennessee rally. It was a Survivor them. SurvivorTONS of fun. We had about 7 or 8 tribes. They had to be Southern Food names, we had the black eyed peas, cornpones, moonpies, etc. 
At nite we watched The Long long trailer outside on a sheet, like a driveinn. Popcorn/cokes,
Another really fun one was the Pirates of the Caribbean. I told my wife I an't makin no flag for our camper, but well, sure enuf..our camper flew a big flag of skull and crossbones with our names on em and had an old deerhead skeleton atop it. LOL They were judged by the park rangers. We lost to the petticoat pirates.
It's all fun.

Anyway...That's who the TPUCers are.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I think a weekly chat would be great. If you had one last night (Saturday night), I missed it. But, I guess that's the nature of a weekly chat room - ya make some, ya miss some.
> 
> So, what night's it gonna be from now on?
> 
> ...


I think Scott has the right idea.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It appears that every night is a Chat Room Party for some...........









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> It appears that every night is a Chat Room Party for some...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and we have some fun times and some slow ones
Stop in more often Tami

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that every night is a Chat Room Party for some...........
> ...


Sounds like Tami was in the ChatRoom last night - yes? Sorry to miss ya', Tami. With a house full of summer residents (human & canine) and a VERY busy time at work = late getting home....my time - awake at home & with the family - is limited. Getting the shakes tho' - will be back in soon for therapy!

Come join the Chat Room, everyone! Good times had by all. ( Whew - I feel better already. )


----------

